# The Deacon scores vinyl crraaackkkk



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Got this yesterday:










DANDO SHAFT "AN EVENING WITH..." Orig UK Youngblood label, beautiful lamination

Worth lotta heavy sheckles, Jimmehs.

(Also got:Symphonic Metamorphosis - same, horn rock - will get rid of it

Tom Rapp - Beautiful Lies You Could Live With , got suckered by the beautiful Preraphaelite coverart, music is rubbish - fox Leonard Cohen covers!), will get rid.

Ariel - A Strange Fantastic Dream will get shed of it

Guy Evans (VDGGenerator) - The Long hello Volume 4 a keeper

Going lp-digging tomorrow.

You Jimmehs want a report?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay Jimmehs.
You don't deserve it, but here is wot lps I scored this morning

JEFF STURGES' UNIVERSE very good fusion

MERIT HEMMINGSON - SWEDISH MODERN wot a coincidence! I just mentioned this female hammond organist yesterday in the Prog Gods thread. This is a 1972 compilation of her best period folkprog.

SESSIONS - SAME . Saw Alex Harvey's name on one track but was fooled - this is a 2lp stereo test set (by JBL Company)with only one side of first record being mainly music. Buggeration. There goes a dime.

FREAK SCENE - psychedelic psoul COLLECTABLE PSYCH!

LOTHAR & HAND PEOPLE - PRESENTING.... early use of electronics in psych. Belongs in same school as United States of America,50 foot Hose and (over-rated) Silver Apples. I dont think much of this lp...but collectable for sure.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jimmehs:

this morning got:
BAKER GURVITZ ARMY "ELYSIAN ENCOUNTERS" (long time on me wantlist (even though not rare). Way better than their first lp. Gingah Baker doing some incredible, truely unique drumwork on the first side! (no wurries - no drum solos here)

MOTHERS - BURNT WEENY SANDWICH me fav lp by them. I already had it, but cannot turndown an orig "steambnoat" Reprize copy WITH POSTER.

HIGH LEVEL RANTERS - KEEP YOUR FEET STILL

ACADEMY OF ST-MARTIN IN THE FIELDS four pieces for harmonica including "Romance" by Vaghan-Williams, a recording Ive been looking for ages



Get down, Jimmehs!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Got these lps today:

Academy of St Martin-In-The-Fields VA Harmonica & strings (including a piece Ive been searching for ages, Vaughan Williams "Romance in Db for harmonica 7 Strings)

Mothers of Invention - Burnt Weeny Sandwich my fav by them. Already had a copy but this is orig "steamboat" Reprise WITH THE POSTER.


Baker Gurvitz Army "Elysian Encounter" Not a rare lp, but still its bin long on Deacon's wantlist. Now that I just played it - not near as good as I thought.

David Munrow "music for Henry VIII & Wives" soundtrack . Tragic figure. In his short life he put out something like 50 (!) lps of medieval and period courtyard music.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

tODAY GOT:


BARCLAY JAMES HARVEST - ONCE AGAIN minto UK press laminaturd fold-out cover

AUDIENCE - NEW SONGS...OLD SONGS laminaturd UK, slight different versions of their first two lps.



Get down, Jimmehs!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Just got:

SPOOKY TOOTH & PIERRE HENRY - CEREMONY orig pink Island!

PENTANGLE - PENTANGLING orig UK

LUCIFER'S FRIEND - SAME

PEARLS BEFORE SWINE - USE OF ASHES( Read someone likening this to Nick Drake's "Bryter Layter". No way. Its more along the sound of Tim Buckley.)

MALINCORNE - BALANCOIRE DE FEU (later lp, more electric than acoustic, not too good but I'm missing this one)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

V.A. - CLASSICS GALLERY

For a select-composers-chosen -by-a- classical-music- afficionado 2 lp set, this is not your usual Bach-Beethoven-Brahms collection.

Here we have: Warlock - capriol suite, Holst - st Paul's suite,, Jongen, Halvorsen,Grofe - Mississippi Suite,Gnattelli,Dohnanyi,Kabalevsky and (I guess)the not-often-recorded Gershwin second symphony










Anyone know if this was a SERIES?
(Because I'm pretty sure I have a different one (with same coverart) in the collection somewhere.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

URSA MAJOR - SAME 

'72 HARDROCK powertrio that makes metaLheads drool. (Deacon doesn't think too much of it though.)
Dick Wagner of the POO-EY group ,Frost on guitar.

Great bass playing. Sounds bit like Led Zeppelin.

Much-wanted lp (especially when you can get the delicate textured black cover minto like this copy).

Even though its not a high-price item, try finding a copy. Last time I seen one in the wild was 20 years ago.

On Nimbus label where early Guess Who came from.
..........................

HOME-SAME 

not too good lp, but UK press so I got it. Their "Alchemist" concept lp is killer and beats the pants off "same". Their other lp, "Pause For A Hoarse Horse" is one of the most completely-different-sound lps ever. Here these Brits went total shoite American rural/countryrock sound - blech!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey you getdown-Jimmehs!

Today The Deacon scored an orig-origional Moody Blues "On The Threshold of a Dream". (with the back hole "blue = mono, red = stereo". unfortunately this is a stereo.)


Got Mahogany Rush "Maxzoom" lp. Not on orig Canadian Kotai label, but some funky US label I never heard of. Anyways, pristine condition - and this one is difficult to score un-funked.



Get down Jimmehs! On yer knees before the might of The Deacon.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You'd better buy yourself some Mr. Cave and Mr. Waits.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Baby Jesus commanded us not to judge but Nick Cave & Tom Waits are right up there with Costello when it comes to the DEPLORABLE.

Why must you always sully my posts with your "taste"?

Thou forum irritant.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Get down Jimmehs. Get down!
Outta sight!
The Deacon is hip to which rather common lps are difficult to find in minto shape. Covers & vinyl like Nucleus or McKenna Mendlesson Mainline - Stink.

But the crown jewel of them all has to be Quicksilver Messanger Service - same. You just never see the black cover of an origional copy free of ringwear.

Yet I scored one today! (Don't particularly care for this group, but for rarity sake, this copy is a keeper.



ALEXIS KORNER BLUES INCORPORATED - SAME 
Jimmehs, in the UK it all started with Korner and Graham Bond. Cool minto Polydor "Special" label copy I have never seen beefwhore. The Deacon does not think much of asswipe blues genre, but this just might be a keeper cos of rarity.

TANGERINE DREAM - ZEIT not orig Ohr, but its an early German-press Virgin, so...top score.

JADE WARRIOR -SAME??? Voiceprint Italy press 2 lp set. Tony Duhig has died so its just Jon Field left. Getting newagey, but, afterall, Warrior was newage beefwhore anyone had coined the sound. The twofer : the lps "Breathing the Sttorm" and "Distant Echoes".


Wow! Wot you say, Jimmeh?
The Deacon is really in the groove and truckin' when it comes to scoring rare vinyl.

Wouldn't you say?

The Deacon is THE BAGG!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

C.C.P. (COLLECTIVE CONSCIOUSNESS SOCIETY) - SAME (UK, '70)

large hornrock band with Alexis Korner and members of Hungry Wolf/Ugly Custard (Herbie Flowers - bass, Roger Coulam - keys)

mainly covers, killer version of 'Whole Lotta Love"

cool laminated foc

Haven't checked, but gotta be worth sheckles


JEFFERSON AIRPLANE - VOLUNTEERS scratchy copy ,but I got it for next to nothing



DARRYL WAYS' WOLF - NIGHT MUSIC good 2nd lp by Curved Air violinist


LIBRA - WINTER DAY'S NIGHTMARE ( curious story here: Libra's first lp is pure prog but was released in America (with different coverart) on MOTOWN label! I wonder how that went down with the executives - someone musta got fired.

Even so, MOTOWN released this their SECOND lp, albeit here its more funked-up as befits the label. Still , its a rarely seen lp with 
cheap discoid-like coverart (as had the first lp) . Very much less prog, but good playing all the same.

BJHARVEST - LIVE their excellent first double live set

ANDWELLA - PEOPLE'S PEOPLE I shat me pantaloons twice today. Both times , as it turns out, for nothing.
This is the same band as did the great first ANDWELLA lp. wOT A CHANGE. nOW THEY SOUND IN PLACES LIKE MY MOST-HATED OF BANDS - tHE bAND! Fox this sharn! No way I'm keeping this.


MYSTIC WOTSIT BANK - SAME my other big dissapointment. I confused this worthless bluesrock band with the first lp by the great popsike band, MYSTIC ASTROLOGICAL BAND!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Four scores this morning:

THE THREE RING CIRCUS "GROOVIN ON THE SUNSHINE" Pretty sure I had this exploito lp ages ago and did not think much of it.
But this copy is mint and still has the shrinkwrap, so I had to take it. Will listen later and see if I made a mistake.
Anyways colourful front cover - but not for them who suffer coulrophobia.

This Guardian article paints a bright picture of this lp:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/oct/17/101-strangest-three-ring-circus

SENSATIONAL ALEX HARVEY BAND - FRAMED got this as diecut Vertigo "spaceship". Was delighted - when I got home and checked the collectro - to discover that, although I have some 5 Sensational Alex titles, "Framed" for some reason was absent.

AUM-RESSURECTION rare-enough 1969 bluesrock on a label I never heard of : "Filmore".

.....
Now here is the killer find:

SPENCER DAVIS GROUP - WITH THEIR NEW FACES ON
If you take anything at all from The Deacon's recommendations on this forum... then take this:
This lp is Nirvana UK popsike of the highest order. Few know of this lp - they all know the earlier Spencer Davis two or three lps.
This (and "All Round the Mulberry Bush" soundtrack ) was the band's sole venture into psych. After this they went into the *****-rock lp "Gluggo" and others just as bad.

Beautiful minto copy.
I had (very rare???) the german "Dance ...wotsit" lp that was most of "With Their New Face On" but given a different coverart.
Now I have the US origional.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well sirs, I've now listened to about as much of this THREE RING CIRCUS lp as I can endure - and that is about one track's worth.

The Deacon cannot believe that the Deacon has been taken in by this crap _twice_.

It is the worse kind of American pop-hack. Two or three female vocalists doing The Association-style tripe.

The guy that wrote that Guardian article must have been on loco-weed.
Very, very good he says. "the Three Ring Circus concept was meant to deliver an album that could provoke the listener into, in their words, "conjuring up their own infinite amount of mind-bending, kaleidoscopic images".

Right, and drinking bleach is very, very good as well.

This lp is about psychedelic and "strange" as a soaked, tattered dishtowel.

Well, you live and you learn.

...

Also listened to that AUM.
Mediocre. 
Apparently they played the Filmore along the classic bands, hence being on that Filmore record label.

Another record-buying mistake on my part.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oi Jimmeh!
If you start up a thread titled "Good lp but tacky/suckky coverart" then I will post this there:










FOREVER MORE were a Scots band who appeared in the film, "Permissive".
................

SAVAGE ROSE - DODEN'S TRIUMF ('72) this is their most progressive lp. The great female singer had left at this point, so the lp is all-instrumental. Picked up a very nice copy this morning. Dammit! Now I have TWO TRADE copies, but I just could not let this pass.

........
ALEXIS KORNER - A NEW GENERATION OF BLUES hate blues but this guy is where it all started in UK and, more importantly to the greedy collector, this is on the thick French label BYG - as was lots experimental jazz and even Gong.
Perhaps rather unexpected : 3 members of the folk group Pentangle are on this lp.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

JANSH & RENBOURN - STEPPING STONES US press (with different coverart) of UK lp "Bert & John"

PURE FOOD AND DRUG ACT -CHOICE CUTS (with Harvey Mandell & Sugarcane Harris, etc)

JEAN LUC PONTY - SUNDAY WALK very early lp from this prodigious artist

JEAN LUC PONTY EXPERIENCE - OPEN STRINGS early release on German MPS, never seen this before

grand funk railroad - same (2nd??) finally a clean copy of their best lp(this lp is always trashed with worn red cover.)

BRIAN AUGER & TRINITY -streetnoise NICE COPY TO REPLACE MY WORN ONE. kILLER 2LP SET OF HIS BEST RELEASE


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's Deacon's hits for today, you Huberts:

MANFRED MANN - FIVE FACES OF MANFRED MANN This is the rare US press ( on Ascot label) that is having a different cover and almost completely different selection of tracks!

AMBOY DUKES - JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE MIND rather shoittay lp, but this copy is ex/ex!

AORTA - SAME I like to compare this US group's sound to the Swedish band, Mecki Mark Men (but that is lost on youse, right? Cos all you knows is Stevie Wonder and The Boss.)

SRC-MILESTONES their second lp - more organ and more proggy moves than the great first lp.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

YARDBIRDS - FIVE LIVE YARDBIRDS '64 their first lp, copy looks to be orig UK - laminated emitex flipback. I dislike this style of music but occasionally The Deacon keeps something just because its historically important or collectable.

BLODWYN PIG - GETTING TO THIS thier weaker second - and last - lp

DARRYL WAYS - CONCERTO FOR VIOLIN Curved Air violinist

JANE - 3 weak third lp but this is a beautiful German Brain foc ( to replace my Canadian Capitol copy)

SHOCKING BLUE - SAME WOW! wot the fark is this??? Never seen before cover - blue cover with black silhouette trees (no band picture), Canadian-only?? "Special" Polydor press. Looks to be VERY early material. tracks I never heard of beefwhore: Rockin' Pneumonia, Whats wrong Bertha, Little Maggie etc.

Gonna look this one up now on Rate Your Music. If anyone can help me out on this lp....


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
It is just the first Shocking Blue lp.
Where the female vocalist, Mariska, was not in the band.


Now all I need is the fantastically-titled "Third Album" ('71), which is actually their 4th release. (It's third with Mariska.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Just got:

THE NICE - 5 BRIDGES finally a clean UK press ,pink Charisma scroll

SIMON DUPREE & THE BIG SOUND - WITHOUT RESERVATIONS 








poop-y pop but, as you all should know, this is '67 pre-Gentle Giant and, for that reason alone, highly collectable. Orig with back flaps!
A million dollah lp and The Deacon gots it _for free_! Betcha that makes you Huberts jealous.

Get down, Jimmehs!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yesterday got this American-press alternate cover (orig is dark blue background) on Dunhill label.










Beautiful shape copy.
For some reason you rarely see this here in Ontario.

..........

Get down, ye Huberts!
For Prog's kingdom is at hand!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Only one lp today:

JOHN McLAUGHLIN - DEVOTION his best lp. UK press foc!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

HOELDERLIN - SAME German prog, their 2nd lp



ELECTRIC PRUNES - UNDERGROUND (on orig tri-colour steamboat!) This, their second lp, is said to be a vast improvement on the first - which was wonky pop-garage with really only 2 good tracks, including their big hit.
After this the external corporate forces wanted them to go into the current fad-psych direction and brought in David Axelrod. The group ,mediocre and not much talented at best, felt out-of-water with this direction. The Rock Mass instrumental lp resulted. (Opening track, "Kyeri Elison" was used on tv somewheres - I forget).
Axelrod remainded in control for the 4th lp "Release of an Oath" which moved it into prog territory.)

Both Mass and Oath are quite short lps, and that alone is telling.

On the 5th lp they were finally "free" of Axelrod's excellent direction and they returned to straight rock-crap. I think they called themselves the NEW Electric Prunes, but I may be wrong.


----------

